# Wicked Mt. Bike Crash



## marcski (Oct 10, 2012)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/8545915/helmet-cam-captures-dramatic-bike-crash


(sorry, click the link and then see the video....apparently the direct link was taken off youtube).


----------



## Nick (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, that is sick. I can't imagine the feeling when you know you are screwed on the way down .... that sucks

Sounds like he was lucky to have escaped injury?


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 10, 2012)

Nick said:


> Wow, that is sick. I can't imagine the feeling when you know you are screwed on the way down .... that sucks



Those milliseconds always feel like an eternity.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 10, 2012)

Hadn't seen anything but the POV before. He must have at least busted his ankles after that?


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 10, 2012)

Can someone post link to video... having trouble getting tonit on my phone thanks.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 12, 2012)

> The BMX star posted footage of the dramatic crash on his Facebook page, asking his friends if they wanted to "see something gnarly?"
> "With 5 knee surgeries, two broken feet and a having a rod in my tibia prior to this plane crash I guess I'm (sic) doin ok if this 80 foot bail to flat only bruised my heels," Zink wrote.



Bruised heels!?


----------

